# Hi from me and General Kitty



## General Kitty (May 23, 2007)

Hi

I've just joined your lovely forum. This is Kitty - she's in charge of our house - hence the rank of 'General'.

We are in the UK.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Her eyes are mesmerizing!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and lovely cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Beautiful cat!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board and hello to you too General Kitty :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Beautiful cat!! Those eyes!! Is she a British shorthair?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a pretty cat! Welcome to you and the general!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Pleased to meet you and the beautiful general! :luv


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like General is reaching out to shake other kitty paws!  

Welcome!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW, those eyes, so mesmerizing, they kept drawing me in. Like she was saying COME to me......you are coming into the kitchen......you are opening the can......you are sprinkling the catnip all over the house...... :lol:


----------



## General Kitty (May 23, 2007)

coaster said:


> Is she a British shorthair?


She is indeedy - a lilac one.

Thanks for all your lovely comments, 
love me and The General


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

awww...that's too cute...welcome!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

beautiful cat! and welcome!


----------



## RedXIII (May 23, 2007)

That first picture is incredibly intimidating. I can see why you call her the general!  

Such a gorgeous cat!


----------

